# Navy EOD Officer?



## are0planes (Feb 5, 2013)

I am currently a Midshipman at a school in Virginia, we will agree I am within 5 miles of NAS Norfolk. Currently, I have found in myself that I want to pursue a career as a EOD Officer above anything else. My question is, what exactly do EOD Officer's do after completing all of there schooling following commissioning. I have done a fair bit of research and found that you may lead a 8 man group up to 20 on your first tour but I have found counter statements and I do not know which to believe.

        As well, what are some tips/advice/rules to follow in seeking the ability to even be given a chance at becoming a EOD Officer in the Navy?

         I understand grades, physical fitness, and being mentally prepared are all factors which I can easily beef up/grow up for the next 3 years before my commissioning, but what else can I do to prepare myself for to get accepted as well as make myself appealing. 

Thank you very much and I appreciate all comments and advice in advance, both good and bad so please correct me if you feel I have offended you in anyway.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 5, 2013)

are0planes said:


> I am currently a Midshipman at a school in Virginia, we will agree I am within 5 miles of NAS Norfolk. Currently, I have found in myself that I want to pursue a career as a EOD Officer above anything else. My question is, what exactly do EOD Officer's do after completing all of there schooling following commissioning. I have done a fair bit of research and found that you may lead a 8 man group up to 20 on your first tour but I have found counter statements and I do not know which to believe.
> 
> As well, what are some tips/advice/rules to follow in seeking the ability to even be given a chance at becoming a EOD Officer in the Navy?
> 
> ...


 
No need to worry about granting permission for this last bit, it will happen (or not) on its own.  There is at least one US EOD type on this board, and I think you are more likely to be offended by her than vice-versa.

I don't get this part:



> we will agree I am within 5 miles of NAS Norfolk.


 
Will we?  :-/ OK fine.  Is this code or an inside joke or something?  I don't get it.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 5, 2013)

Are you in a classified location? Did you go black on the net?  Are you at VMI?  So confused.  Do I have sufficient clearance to even speak with you?


----------



## are0planes (Feb 5, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> No need to worry about granting permission for this last bit, it will happen (or not) on its own. There is at least one US EOD type on this board, and I think you are more likely to be offended by her than vice-versa.
> 
> I don't get this part:
> 
> ...





Teufel said:


> Are you in a classified location? Did you go black on the net? Are you at VMI? So confused. Do I have sufficient clearance to even speak with you?


 
I like mind games and games in general, kinda corky like that, any person with a means of Google Maps would find me, probably along with what class I am in and where I sleep at night, mind you I don't get much though.

But, in regards to your statement Marauder06, thank you. I look forward to her help/advice/beating.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 5, 2013)

Is there not the equivalent of a Command Career Counselor at your school who can answer some of these questions for you? Seems like they'd be able to give you the run down as far as GPA, PT test scores, documents to submit in order to get into whatever URL it is you desire.

ETA: And to think I was trying to be helpful...
ETAA: I stopped in the middle of making a sandwich for this. For someone who claims to be an aspiring Officer, your SA sucks. The 2 men you quoted with your last response are Officers who earned their commission and have worked in and around the type of community you wish to be a part of.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 5, 2013)

are0planes said:


> I like mind games and games in general, kinda corky like that, any person with a means of Google Maps would find me, probably along with what class I am in and where I sleep at night, mind you I don't get much though.
> 
> But, in regards to your statement Marauder06, thank you. I look forward to her help/advice/beating.


 
If you're into playing mind games with people, you're on the wrong site.  

If I wanted to know who you are and where you live, I'd simply pull the information from your registration information and your IP address.  But I'm not going to do that, because I think I have already wasted enough time on you.

I'm glad the middies at Yale don't act like this.


----------



## Karoshi (Feb 5, 2013)

Why use Google maps when there are better imagery tools currently being tested and validated in Virginia, for deployment into overseas locations?


 See how stupid that makes me sound?


----------



## are0planes (Feb 5, 2013)

That is helpful, thank you very much. I will speak with them as well. 

And thank you for your ETAA. I apologize to both Marauder06 and Teufel, I mean no disrespect and I shall be more situationally aware. 

Thank you for your help and advice. :)


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Matt,
Unlike my brother Marauder, I have time to waste. Allow me to provide you with a cautionary note and a learning point. Now, whether you were thinking this or not is irrelevant to me.

This isn't "just the internet" so don't try to act cheeky. I've seen guys with that attitude show their asses online thinking it is "just the internet" and therefore it is somehow not real. Well, that's not the case. We have instructors from many of the SOF schoolhouses here, some who used to work there, guys with their fingers in a lot of different pies and with some pretty amazing address books. We once had a member show us a post on Facebook, some douchebag being douchetastic because the internet isn't real, and within about 4-6 hours at least one of our members was able to reach out to the guy's platoon sergeant. I know of another incident involving a young LT with verbal diarrhea who liked to post photos and details on the Net. It didn't take take long before someone tracked down his boss.

We have a pretty amazing and diverse group here, many of whom I consider friends and my friends bring something to the table; their skillsets are...unique.

So, for anyone out there reading this, remember that actions have consequences.

And Matt, your NROTC commanding officer is a naval aviator and your XO is surface warfare and an alumni of your school, right?

Carry on.


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2013)

Now the carrot to my stick:

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/forums/sof-mentor-program.65/


----------



## are0planes (Feb 5, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Hi Matt,
> Unlike my brother Marauder, I have time to waste. Allow me to provide you with a cautionary note and a learning point. Now, whether you were thinking this or not is irrelevant to me.
> 
> This isn't "just the internet" so don't try to act cheeky. I've seen guys with that attitude show their asses online thinking it is "just the internet" and therefore it is somehow not real. Well, that's not the case. We have instructors from many of the SOF schoolhouses here, some who used to work there, guys with their fingers in a lot of different pies and with some pretty amazing address books. We once had a member show us a post on Facebook, some douchebag being douchetastic because the internet isn't real, and within about 4-6 hours at least one of our members was able to reach out to the guy's platoon sergeant. I know of another incident involving a young LT with verbal diarrhea who liked to post photos and details on the Net. It didn't take take long before someone tracked down his boss.
> ...


 
Thank you very much. You are correct about my both my CO and XO. I apologize and see now that I should refrain from such comments like those in the future. This has been a great learning experience in the short time sense I posted this original topic. These are skills I am glad to learn and appreciate every last one.



Freefalling said:


> Now the carrot to my stick:
> 
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/forums/sof-mentor-program.65/


 In regards to this link, this is where I should learn so that I do not make future mistakes like those I have made already?


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2013)

are0planes said:


> Thank you very much. You are correct about my both my CO and XO. I apologize and see now that I should refrain from such comments like those in the future. This has been a great learning experience in the short time sense I posted this original topic. These are skills I am glad to learn and appreciate every last one.
> 
> 
> In regards to this link, this is where I should learn so that I do not make future mistakes like those I have made already?


 
Better a slap to the face than a punch in the gut... Besides, I'm pretty sure that post is less painful than some corrective actions you'll one day find in the fleet.

The same generic advice we give to many new guys:
1. Search early and search often. In many cases you aren't reinventing the wheel.
2. Still don't have an answer? Ask informed questions. Show us that you did the legwork. Not 5 minutes, but hours of legwork. Show us that you are somewhat self-sufficient and with a work ethic, we'll be able to see this in the questions you ask.
3. For medical and enlistment/ waiver type issues, there is no better source than a recruiter.
4. For medical and enlistment/ waiver type issues, there is no better source than a recruiter.
5. For medical and enlistment/ waiver type issues, there is no better source than a recruiter.
6. Once you've done the above (the repetition is not a typo), then we can help tighten your shot group.
    A. Bad Example: What are the vision requirements for...
    B. Good Example: My recruiter said I can take test X for color blindess but I've also seen where I could take test Y. Does test Y disqualify me for ZZZZZZ, I can't find anything in the applicable regulations.

Those are rough examples.

7. Think before you post. You have no idea how many posts never saw the Send key or how many were partially deleted before posting.
8. Situational awareness: Know your audience

You do those things and you'll go far. If not...you'll experience some "tough love." For the record, many of those rules apply once you've commissioned/ enlisted, they aren't something we dreamed up for jollies.

Good luck.


----------



## are0planes (Feb 5, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> If you're into playing mind games with people, you're on the wrong site.
> 
> If I wanted to know who you are and where you live, I'd simply pull the information from your registration information and your IP address. But I'm not going to do that, because I think I have already wasted enough time on you.
> 
> I'm glad the middies at Yale don't act like this.


In your pointing out that Midshipmen at Yale don't act the way I do, I first took offense that I was being held to that level. But now I realize that it is advice. I never saw myself wanting to go to Yale or be like them but then in a sense I should hold myself to their standards and how they act. By this I mean when we both commission, myself and Midshipmen at Yale or other institutions of the liking, that we are exactly alike (going off the premise I will commission) in that we will be Ensign's in the United States Navy. We will both be held to the same standards and core values . Thank you for this revelation, sir. I never have truly thought of it like that although have been told before. Thank you very much for this. I have learned more from that one statement that I have in awhile in the same respect.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 5, 2013)

How old are you?


----------



## are0planes (Feb 5, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Better a slap to the face than a punch in the gut... Besides, I'm pretty sure that post is less painful than some corrective actions you'll one day find in the fleet.
> 
> The same generic advice we give to many new guys:
> 1. Search early and search often. In many cases you aren't reinventing the wheel.
> ...


 
Thank you very much for all of this advice. I will take all of it and come back when I am whole heartily prepared for my question. 




Chopstick said:


> How old are you?


19


----------



## Teufel (Feb 5, 2013)

are0planes said:


> I like mind games and games in general, kinda corky like that, any person with a means of Google Maps would find me, probably along with what class I am in and where I sleep at night, mind you I don't get much though.
> 
> But, in regards to your statement Marauder06, thank you. I look forward to her help/advice/beating.


 
Why am I going to play mind games with some 19 year old midshipman?  Was this an attempt to sound cute?  I know this is a post Sept 21st military and all that but the cuteness scale is still not a factor in any SOF selection program that I know of aside from the selection and assessment course I personally run with women I met at bars.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 5, 2013)

are0planes said:


> In your pointing out that Midshipmen at Yale don't act the way I do, I first took offense that I was being held to that level. But now I realize that it is advice. I never saw myself wanting to go to Yale or be like them but then in a sense I should hold myself to their standards and how they act. By this I mean when we both commission, myself and Midshipmen at Yale or other institutions of the liking, that we are exactly alike (going off the premise I will commission) in that we will be Ensign's in the United States Navy. We will both be held to the same standards and core values . Thank you for this revelation, sir. I never have truly thought of it like that although have been told before. Thank you very much for this. I have learned more from that one statement that I have in awhile in the same respect.


 
Oh my GOD are you still talking???  Let me spell some things out for you:  

-We're not here to play mind games with teenage wannabes.
-We don't care if you "take offense" or not.  About anything.  Ever.
-Everything is "real," and everything matters, including what you do on the Internet.
-It has been said so many times that it has become a cliche, but the best thing to do when you find yourself is a hole is to stop digging.  And with that in mind...

...thread CLOSED.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is February 5th crazy day?


----------

